

Google finally reveals AdSense cut: 68% on content - fizz972
http://www.buzzmachine.com/2010/05/24/googles-adsense-cut-2/
Official post by Google: http://adsense.blogspot.com/2010/05/adsense-revenue-share.html
======
fizz972
Official post by Google: [http://adsense.blogspot.com/2010/05/adsense-revenue-
share.ht...](http://adsense.blogspot.com/2010/05/adsense-revenue-share.html)

------
byoung2
No surprises here, especially to anyone with experience using both AdWords to
advertise and AdSense to monetize on the same site.

